# Check me out!!



## Angelique (Oct 30, 2007)

*Who am I?
The eye in the sky
The ever so curious spy
I am not here with you
I am there with you
Why would I lie?
Should I be scared?
Lay down and die?
For it is not death
I am Alive!!

* So just consume me
youve already ruined me
Truth to lies
smiles to cries
I go deaf but
your still getting through to me 
keep fooling me
with your disguise
What will become of me
if I leave you beside me
a hurricane
that cant be tamed
a burning sensation
that wont go away
The Mysterious
So ferocious

*I want to inspire you
but I dont know how
I dont want your envy
but hear me out
I want to show you
what I can not see
if you were here with me
we could both believe
believe in something near
believe in something far
believe in the earth
believe in the stars
believe that we are

*You watched me bloom
inside of you
light blue
light blue 
light blue
I know your wind 
it carried me through
I know your smile
Ive stayed awhile
im not leaving
anytime soon

*Body up and
body down
so corrupted now
it feels like
poison
your hands tell me everythings alright
but I can not feel you
What you see is what you get
no remorse and no regrets
feels like
poison
its running through my veins and I
cant remember who am I?
feels like
poison
I lay here and just forget 
the memories and what they meant
feels like poison

DP

My least favorite question is "how are you"?
With it entails an abundance of memories 
of a life I once knew
"How are you feeling"? "So alone and so cold."
The bluest of blue, the blue is so bold
The bold is so dark and shadows the light
Some would call this a blessing
it feels like the neverending fight
I am so happy that "god" has worked for you
I wish I could believe.....but can't you see..
I am right infront of you

I do not believe that "people never change"
because it has happened to me 
and I will never be the same
All within a moment
flashes before my eyes
all leading up to the morbid demise

Im screaming so loud from the inside out
You cant hear or cure me or feed me right now
Im starving.... Im dying 
"Someone help!!! She won't stop crying!!"

Time never stops, but it's always standing still
"Life is so beautful"....if it wasnt for that pill.

I try to say the words, but they just wont come out
Constant battle and bloodshed
It is Me against Doubt
Searching and searching for what is mine
I am doing all I can just to stay alive

There is a place in time when everythings alright
Get me there fast....I am getting to weak for this fight

(on a brighter note 

HOPE

Dance in the moonlight 
Dance in the stars
Oh free spirit, take me far
I am blind of this reality
I live in my own world
Let me be free, do as I please
I will be your next shooting star
I won't dissapoint you
I can promise you that
My eyes are open, my mind is ready
to do nothing but follow my heart
Wherever it goes, is where I will be
Oh free spirit, set me free


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Really enjoyable read. The poem about dp, is that one long poem, or are they separate poems? It seems like you are talking about the separation of your mind from your body.


----------



## Angelique (Oct 30, 2007)

I didn't write it all in one sitting ...If something came to mind I would jot it down ..then I just put them all together because yes they all came from the same source..me against my brain. I probably wrote it over acouple days. Im glad you enjoyed them .....I really like everything you've written.


----------

